# C J Brown boat slip rental



## golive (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone know how much it is to rent a slip at the marina? Do they still do a lottery? Just got a new boat and was looking at different options. Thanks in advance, Matt


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Matt, yes the seasonal Marina boat dock lottery is submitted in August, this year`s new winners were announced in Sept. The winners have options on a 3 yr lease payable either in full up front, or annually. Do keep in mind that people move, sell their boats, or just lose interest and decline their option to renew. Check with the Park Office on any vacencys.


----------



## golive (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you very much for the info and quick response. Matt


----------



## golive (Feb 20, 2011)

For anyone else interested for a 22' pontoon it is over $600.00 a year. You can call and get on a list in case a slip comes available. Matt


----------

